
Show HN: Generate a git repo to show a banner on your Github profile - mappum
https://github.com/mappum/gitbanner
======
usea
Here are some similar tools I've used for this in the past:

[https://github.com/pikesley/pokrovsky](https://github.com/pikesley/pokrovsky)

[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

~~~
alco
It strikes how every single one of these tools assume you have an empty
contribution timeline to begin with.

------
fletchowns
Gonna be really annoying if everybody has one of this things. What's wrong
with, you know, the actual data about your github activities?

~~~
mappum
I don't really expect anyone to keep theirs after the initial novelty has worn
off, it was just a quick, fun thing for me to make.

Hey, what happened to that flashing RGB thing with the catchy song on your
website?

~~~
fletchowns
Yeah I would agree with that. Hopefully!

As for the RGB thing, I am surprised you recognized my name! I had to take it
down awhile ago at the request of the original author. He was fine with me
having it up there as long as I credited him (by the time he saw it on there
it had been up for like 10 years, originally I had no idea where it came
from). I think he was nervous about a potential issue with the copyrighted
music (it was a midi of the beverly hills cop theme).

~~~
mappum
It took me a second to remember where I knew your name from. :P I used to
always tell people to go to your site, once we put it up on a giant projector
at a LAN party until nobody could take it anymore.

------
gjreda
Commit history banner I appreciated:
[https://twitter.com/gjreda/status/432661964209143808/photo/1](https://twitter.com/gjreda/status/432661964209143808/photo/1)

------
insensible
Very, very cool. But I've got a small glitch. Mine shifts a day too early:
[https://github.com/replaid](https://github.com/replaid)

Perhaps a time zone issue? Created this at 10pm Eastern time.

------
moron4hire
So I guess most people have a blank activity grid and need something to fill
it?

------
imkevinxu
lol this is so pro. Wouldn't this break after a day when all the commits shift
over one?

~~~
stormbrew
Just make it a very very slow marquee.

------
piratebroadcast
Im job hunting soon and lots of people will be looking at my github. Im not
sure if this would be cool or not. On the fence.

~~~
mappum
Make it say "HIRE ME!"

------
kbar13
what happens if you have actual contributions, do they pollute the banner?

------
thfc06
dude this is sick

------
elwell
Very clever.

